# Initiation



## Brian Davis (Feb 9, 2017)

So I received a phone call letting me know my "initiation" date, and what to wear. I have heard from several sources, that they beat you and "test" your sexual limitations, how true is this?


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 9, 2017)

The fact that someone is even saying this BS worries me. Which grand lodge is this lodge under?


----------



## Brian Davis (Feb 9, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> The fact that someone is even saying this BS worries me. Which grand lodge is this lodge under?


Florida


----------



## Keith C (Feb 9, 2017)

Were these "sources" brothers in the Lodge you have petitioned?  If it is information from non-Masons, or clandestine Masons I would not trust it.  In a regular lodge nothing will take place that is derogatory, physically harmful, or sexual in ANY way.  If this information came from a Brother in the lodge I would make double and triple sure that the lodge you have petitioned is a regular, recognized lodge and not part of a clandestine group.


----------



## Brian Davis (Feb 9, 2017)

Keith C said:


> Were these "sources" brothers in the Lodge you have petitioned?  If it is information from non-Masons, or clandestine Masons I would not trust it.  In a regular lodge nothing will take place that is derogatory, physically harmful, or sexual in ANY way.  If this information came from a Brother in the lodge I would make double and triple sure that the lodge you have petitioned is a regular, recognized lodge and not part of a clandestine group.


Ok, things are getting interesting. How would I know if the lodge is clandestine, and if so, can I petition another lodge?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 9, 2017)

Keith C said:


> If this information came from a Brother in the lodge I would make double and triple sure that the lodge you have petitioned is a regular, recognized lodge and not part of a clandestine group.


Absolutely!!! I can't imagine a Brother of a regular lodge making these kind of statements even in a joking manner!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 9, 2017)

Brian Davis said:


> How would I know if the lodge is clandestine, and if so, can I petition another lodge?


Simply call the Grand Lodge of Florida. They will tell you if it is a regular lodge and, if not, how to join one.


----------



## Keith C (Feb 9, 2017)

Brian Davis said:


> Ok, things are getting interesting. How would I know if the lodge is clandestine, and if so, can I petition another lodge?



Here is the website for the GL of FL. http://grandlodgefl.com/ At the bottom of the page is a link for a "Lodge Locator", click on that link and you should be able to see if the Lodge you have petitioned is on the GL list.

Also check with the Prince Hall Grand Lodge in Florida http://www.mwuglflorida.org/ They do not have a Lodge Locator shown on their website but there is contact information.

If the Lodge you have petitioned is not part of one of those two Grand Lodges it is Clandestine.


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 9, 2017)

Brian Davis said:


> I have heard from several sources, that they beat you and "test" your sexual limitations, how true is this?



I love antis because of the examples they set.

Who are the Masons?  Down the block is a guy every kid calls Grandpa and all the adults imitate.  He's got Masonic plates.

Who are the antis?  Some nut case on line that you've never met in person.  Or in rare cases some nut case that you are sad that you ever met him in person.


----------



## MarkR (Feb 10, 2017)

Beatings have happened in clandestine lodges.  Some severe enough to require medical attention.  It's similar to the "jumping in" of street gang initiation.  Nothing like that should ever happen in a regular lodge.  This is why I don't even like people joking about pictures of paddles with S&C on them.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 10, 2017)

Keith C said:


> Here is the website for the GL of FL. http://grandlodgefl.com/ At the bottom of the page is a link for a "Lodge Locator", click on that link and you should be able to see if the Lodge you have petitioned is on the GL list.
> 
> Also check with the Prince Hall Grand Lodge in Florida http://www.mwuglflorida.org/ They do not have a Lodge Locator shown on their website but there is contact information.
> 
> If the Lodge you have petitioned is not part of one of those two Grand Lodges it is Clandestine.



Well done bro 

To the original poster, the above quoted post is the best course of action.... anyone telling you how (real) Freemasons will beat you and "test sexual limits " is talking complete BS...


----------



## Brian Davis (Feb 10, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Well done bro
> 
> To the original poster, the above quoted post is the best course of action.... anyone telling you how (real) Freemasons will beat you and "test sexual limits " is talking complete BS...


So I didn't see the lodge on the Florida site. But, I did find another lodge and a friend of mine belongs to it, thinks for all the help.


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 11, 2017)

Brian Davis said:


> So I received a phone call letting me know my "initiation" date, and what to wear. I have heard from several sources, that they beat you and "test" your sexual
> 
> Tsk tsk tsk....


----------



## Bloke (Feb 11, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> It's totally true....Just remember to relax....



????????????
I am not a fan of joking/scarings initiates prior to degrees, but is the above a typo or I'm not understanding it ?


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 11, 2017)

Definitely sarcasm.


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 11, 2017)

I'm not even fully convinced the original post is real or not....


----------



## Bloke (Feb 11, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> I'm not even fully convinced the original post is real or not....


Same, but the reputational risk was serious enough to that I thought it required a reply.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Feb 12, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> It's totally true....Just remember to relax....


Bro u should remove this post immediately!

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Feb 12, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Bro u should remove this post immediately!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


@ CLewey44, Sarcasm definitely does not always translate on the web...


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 13, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Bro u should remove this post immediately!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



You're right but don't act like you didn't chuckle.  ;P


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 13, 2017)

Bloke said:


> @ CLewey44, Sarcasm definitely does not always translate on the web...



That's true, however,  I'm still not convinced the OP wasn't sarcasm. For so many reasons, I hope it was just some banter....


----------



## Bloke (Feb 13, 2017)

Who knows... might have been trolling..... or looking for a date


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 13, 2017)

lolololololol!!


----------



## Thomas Stright (Feb 15, 2017)

I always get a laugh when seeing this...


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## KSigMason (Feb 15, 2017)

Brian Davis said:


> So I received a phone call letting me know my "initiation" date, and what to wear. I have heard from several sources, that they beat you and "test" your sexual limitations, how true is this?


Have no fear. No harm will come to you. Our rituals are solemn and don't humiliate the candidate.


----------



## fmasonlog (Feb 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------

